# Buy A Bianchi And They'll Think You're A Pro



## Bilgewater Billy (Aug 27, 2012)

I recently bought my first bike in years. After carefully researching bikes on the internet I knew just what I wanted. But then I walked into Bike Works in Napa, happened to see a Bianchi Iseo that was sitting all by itself, and all my research and logic went out the window. Love at first sight. So of course I bought it. On my second ride I managed to fall off the bike and break my left hand (lesson learned - road/urban bikes don't belong on poorly maintained walking paths with mammoth potholes). Anyhow - I'm getting a cast and the doctor (who is a sports medicine guy) asks what kind of bike I have, I say Bianchi, and he says "oh, so you must wear the full kit, with the jersey and shorts and everything." Bear in mind that I don't exactly look like Lance Armstrong - 64 years old, 5' 6", significantly over-weight. I thought it was interesting that he heard "Bianchi" and immediately assumed that I was a road racer. I guess I'm going to have to lose some weight and dress the part.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Even educated Dr's can be ignorant moreons.


----------



## Bilgewater Billy (Aug 27, 2012)

Mine's black, with black rims.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Say you're a fan of Jan Ulrich and they'll think your a doper.


----------



## BianchiOrlando (Aug 3, 2012)

I would have thanked him for the compliment on behalf of Bianchi


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Bicycle works in Napa huh? Been going there since they opened up when I was a kid. 30 some years ago. The BMX years.


----------



## Cheerios (Sep 10, 2011)

BB, Sorry about the fall. Bike sounds nice though. Coincidentally, I bought a Bianchi Boardwalk at first sight about ten years ago, just noticed a 2" crack in the front of head tube, and Bianchi USA offered a crash replacement discounted deal on a new Iseo. It looks like a wonderful bike for my runner-wife, who is 5' 4". I'm curious what size you have. The website geometry chart is not clear enough for me. Her 16" Boardwalk seemed too small. Before anyone says to have her go try them and get fitted, she won't. Thanks and Speedy recovery!


----------



## Bilgewater Billy (Aug 27, 2012)

They only come in 41,47,54 and 59. The one at the shop was too big for me so they ordered a 47. I'm 5' 6" with a 27" inseam and the stand-over height is a little close for comfort (my package is only clearing the bar by about 1/2").

47 cm works out to 18.5 inches. Inseam might be closer to 26". Yes, I look like a gnome.


----------



## Cheerios (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks BB. I was all set to order the 41/16" but the LBS owner had the mechanic who was working the crash replacement deal with BianchiUSA tell me they would not sell the bike off the floor, but would special order one and charge a build fee, bringing the total cost over $400 for a bike that will soon be on sale anyway. It opens up the whole market now and will let me shop more locally. The closest Bianchi dealer was in DC. Funny thing is, I was already planning to stock up on some commuter lights, a new lock and odds and ends to throw them some business for the fair treatment. I may see if they will let me take it in the box, as it does seem like a nice bike. Truly hope you enjoy yours!


----------

